# NVIDIA 7600GT & 7900GT pics and specs



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2006)

Cebit is starting tomorrow and NVIDIA will launch new models for their GeForce 7 Series there.

The first one is the 7600GT which is more budget oriented with a price in the $300 range.




Its specs are:


PCI-Express
90nm process, 177M transistors
128-bit GDDR3 memory interface
256 MB memory, other configurations possible
Clocks for both vertex engine and core: 560 MHz
Clocks for memory: 700 MHz (1.4 GHz DDR)
5 Vertex Shaders, 12 Pixel Shaders, 8 ROPs
Peak Power consumption: 67W

The second card is the 7900GT/GTX. With a price tag around $300 the GT is positioned to counter ATI's X1800XL and X1800GTO. According to marketing material the GTX is "NVIDIA's new flagship GPU and delivers better performance than the Radeon X1900 XTX and X1900 XT on top applications" for $500.





Specs:

PCI-Express
Vertex engine clock: 700 MHz (GTX), 470 MHz (GT)
Core clock: 650 MHz (GTX), 450 MHz (GT)
Memory clock: 800 MHz (GTX), 660 MHz (GT)
Video Memory: 512 MB (GTX), 256 MB (GT)
Samsung 1.1ns GDDR3 bj11 (GTX), Samsung 1.4ns GDDR3 bc14 (GT)
Some manufacturers are already working on a 128 MB and 512 MB 7900GT.
Both have 24 pixelshaders

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 8, 2006)

man, I hope that the online shops will keep the price at 500 bucks/euros...then I would grab myself one...I already sold my 7800GTX for 380€s...I am willing to spend the 120€ extra to buy that puppy .

cheers
DS


----------



## sinner33 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm hoping the 7900GT is actually an underclocked card of the 7900GTX but with smaller memory. It would be stellar to be able to clock it all the way up to the flagship speeds =D


----------



## cmberry20 (Mar 8, 2006)

Agreed. If the price is $500 (£300) & IF its a lot better than the 1900 XT-X* then i might get one.

It looks like the memory on the 7900 GTX isnt cooled by the heat sink - very similar to the X800 & its a single slot cooling system - cool running quiet card perhaps. 

* like the 1900XT-X was a LOT better than the 7800GTX


----------



## cmberry20 (Mar 8, 2006)

W1zzard, is the last photo of the 7900GTX or the GT version. Its quite a lot smaller (length wise) of all NVidias top end cards that its produced for a long time.


----------



## cmberry20 (Mar 8, 2006)

sinner33 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the 7900GT is actually an underclocked card of the 7900GTX but with smaller memory. It would be stellar to be able to clock it all the way up to the flagship speeds =D



Looks like the GT is using 1.4ns memory & the GTX is using 1.1ns. So the GT probably wont get to the GTX speeds. (The core might though)


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 8, 2006)

cmberry20 said:
			
		

> W1zzard, is the last photo of the 7900GTX or the GT version. Its quite a lot smaller (length wise) of all NVidias top end cards that its produced for a long time.



that is a picture of the GT version.

This is the 7900GTX:




cheers
DS


----------



## cmberry20 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats a shame.

Looks like a slightly modified 7800 512Mb GTX model then. Similar to the 1900XT being like the 1800XT


----------



## bruins004 (Mar 8, 2006)

While reading this I am a bit confused.....The 7900GT is going to be $300.  Know look at this quote from the article above:

"The first one is the 7600GT which is more budget oriented with a price in the $300 range."

How could they even consider pricing the 7600GT the same price as the 7900GT.  This has got to be a mistake.  They shouldnt even consider pricing it close to the 7900GT.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2006)

perhaps with the release of the 7600 dumb reviewers will start comparing the x1600xt to what it was meant to be compared to rather than the 6800gs which was meant to go against the gto and gto2's.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I the only one that sees that it would be completely stupid for them to release the 7900GT and the 7600GT at the exact same price point?  I highly doubt the 7900GT will be at the $300 price point because people would have no reason to get the 7600GT at $300 if the 7900GT is $300 also.

I honestly thing this has to be a typo and they meant $400.  It seems much more likely to me that the 7600GT will be $300, the 7900GT $400-450, and the 7900GTX $500-550.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2006)

actually i'd assum he 7900gt would replace the 7800gt at the 350-400$ range, and the 7900gtx 256Mb would replace the 256MB 7800gtx at the 450-500$ range and the 512MB 7900gtx at the higher 600-650$ price point. the 7600gt I'd expect to be released at the 150-200$ range much like the 6600gt when it came out. (and much like the x1600series which the 7600 is supposed to compete with).


----------



## Migons (Mar 8, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> actually i'd assum he 7900gt would replace the 7800gt at the 350-400$ range,



The idea is to get 7800GTX 256 performance with 7900GT 256MB..

1st: 7900GTX 512
2nd: 7800GTX 512
3rd: 7900GT 256

That would be the performance order. At least according to the latest specs and rumours..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 8, 2006)

$300 is way too much for the 7600GT, a 7800GT costs that much.


----------



## Doc Overclock (Mar 8, 2006)

The prices are way off the 7600 is not even $200.00 not the $300.00 as suggested here....

The cards are priced at almost a $100 differance between 7600/7900GT except the top end  7900GTX card which is hovering in the $500.00 area and $200.00 more than its little brother the GT........

The actual reviews will start posting tommorow.....


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 9, 2006)

Well sorry to say, but the card is currently WAY overpriced in Europe...why...why...WHYYY

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/7900_Series.html

a 7900 GT costs almost as much as a X1900XT...

all you lucky people in america:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Ntk=all&N=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Ntk=all&N=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=0&Go.y=0

299 and 499 us dollars.

cheers
DS


----------



## Darksaber (Mar 9, 2006)

YEAAA!!

just ordered my XFX 7900GT Extreme Edition 520Mhz/1500Mhz. for 329 Euros from Germany  

cheers
DS


----------



## zOaib (Mar 9, 2006)

Darksaber said:
			
		

> YEAAA!!
> 
> just ordered my XFX 7900GT Extreme Edition 520Mhz/1500Mhz. for 329 Euros from Germany
> 
> ...



plz do tell us how it compares to the x1900xtx , did u get the 512mb one or 256 ???


----------

